# The Ruins - One of the 12 Most Fascinating Ruins In The World



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm just as proud of my Bacolod/****** Occidental roots as I am of being an Angeleno, so I thought I'd share some amazing photos of The Ruins with you all. 

Recently named one of the 12th most fascinating ruins in the world, it still stands as a testament to the rich history of the province that was once known as the Land of the Sugar Barons, and the opulent, genteel plantation lifestyle that the Bacolodnons enjoyed before the sugar crash of the 1980's.

If any of you ever chance to visit Bacolod, this place is a must-visit, and dining al fresco at dusk in what used to be the Lacson family's grand dining room, is a truly unique experience.


----------



## candace54 (May 20, 2013)

*next visit to philippines*



dezzirae said:


> I'm just as proud of my Bacolod/****** Occidental roots as I am of being an Angeleno, so I thought I'd share some amazing photos of The Ruins with you all.
> 
> Recently named one of the 12th most fascinating ruins in the world, it still stands as a testament to the rich history of the province that was once known as the Land of the Sugar Barons, and the opulent, genteel plantation lifestyle that the Bacolodnons enjoyed before the sugar crash of the 1980's.
> 
> If any of you ever chance to visit Bacolod, this place is a must-visit, and dining al fresco at dusk in what used to be the Lacson family's grand dining room, is a truly unique experience.


thank you for this wonderful information, this place is definitely included in my itinerary for my next visit.


----------

